# Thanksgiving Turkey, with a twist



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

1. Cut out aluminum foil in desired shapes.

2. Arrange the turkey in the roasting pan, position the foil carefully. (see below)

3. Roast according to your own recipes and serve.

4. Watch your guests' faces.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

freaking sweet


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Lol!!! :d


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ex-spouse sent me that one.   

Some folks have had a hard time seeing the picture. Just hit reload a few times and it should show up. Don't know what the problem is. 
.


----------

